# Ava's Pedigree



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's Ava's daddy's pedigree.....Archer vom Paradise pedigree information - German shepherd dog

And her mamma's daddy's pedigree....Rommell vom Paradise pedigree information - German shepherd dog


I dont know enough about Pedigree's to know if any of these names are good. However, I do see that she has some Leerburg's in her pedigree!!!!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*New pup's pedigree*

OK, here is the pedigree for my new pup this summer. Let me know what you think.

Mom:
Cassie Van Den Heuvel pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Dad:
VELMI DOBRA 5Y1/P Faust Cierna Vdova pedigree information - German shepherd dog

OOps, was trying to start my own post and it replied to this one. Mods, can you please move it to it's own thread?


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

HAHAHA I was excited cuz I thought someone actually posted their thoughts on Ava's pedigree. But it was just you hi-jacking my post. 

It's all good. No worries. :hugs:


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, Ava and Bear are related! I thought I knew the Haus Iris name. 
Alf Vom Kornersee is in Bear's sire's side. Small world!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

There are some pretty good working line dogs dogs in Avas pedigree.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jaggirl47 said:


> OK, here is the pedigree for my new pup this summer. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Mom:
> Cassie Van Den Heuvel pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> ...


Looks like Polish or Czech line and to be honest I don't know anything about the Czech or Polish lines other than that they have some pretty tough working dogs


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I see Grim z Pohraniční stráze in the second one- very good Czech male. He took the Czech national championship 1997, and has produced some very cool offspring with generally good health (and hip scores).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wannaer Hohen is a very well respected kennel. PS is a good Czech kennel, which I don't really know too much about. 

Have you had the chance to look through the Leerburg website? (Our dogs are linebred on a Leerburg dog) They have a lot of information on the dogs they have used in their breeding program.

Leerburg | Dogs Current, Former and Deceased


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

AvaLaRue said:


> HAHAHA I was excited cuz I thought someone actually posted their thoughts on Ava's pedigree. But it was just you hi-jacking my post.
> 
> It's all good. No worries. :hugs:


Haha, sorry about that! I was having a massive blond moment. lol

Mrs. K, Czech lines. The temperment of the mom is more of a medium drive, very sweet, laid back, friendly. The sire has a much higher drive, large boned, has sired some great pups.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Wannaer Hohen is a very well respected kennel. PS is a good Czech kennel, which I don't really know too much about.
> 
> Have you had the chance to look through the Leerburg website? (Our dogs are linebred on a Leerburg dog) They have a lot of information on the dogs they have used in their breeding program.
> 
> Leerburg | Dogs Current, Former and Deceased


 
Thanks for the link. I had not checked them out yet. I will tonite though!!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Bama4us said:


> Wow, Ava and Bear are related! I thought I knew the Haus Iris name.
> Alf Vom Kornersee is in Bear's sire's side. Small world!


Wow. you're right...small world! That's neat!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AvaLaRue said:


> Here's Ava's daddy's pedigree.....Archer vom Paradise pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> 
> And her mamma's daddy's pedigree....Rommell vom Paradise pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> 
> ...


By the way... Blacky vom Neuen Lande is a Gildo vom Koerbelbach Son. And Aly vom Vordersteinwald is a Troll von der boesen Nachberschaft Son. 

You do have some pretty good dogs in the 4th Generation and your dog is actually related to all of mine. 

Oh, oh and Gina von der boesen Nachbarschaft is a Winni daughter and her dad is Arek vom Stoffelblick and Arek vom Stoffelblick is a Gildo vom Koerbelbach son. 

Now that is past the 3rd Generation but hey...it's in Avas blood


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish I knew Molly or Tanner's pedigree..


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> By the way... Blacky vom Neuen Lande is a Gildo vom Koerbelbach Son. And Aly vom Vordersteinwald is a Troll von der boesen Nachberschaft Son.
> 
> You do have some pretty good dogs in the 4th Generation and your dog is actually related to all of mine.
> 
> ...


hmmm...it's all so confusing. So is this good or bad??


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AvaLaRue said:


> hmmm...it's all so confusing. So is this good or bad??


It is good. You've got some strong and powerful dogs in there.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It is good. You've got some strong and powerful dogs in there.


WooooHoooo!! So far, Ava is definatly a smart dog that's for sure. Now I just need to come up with her registered name. I will definatly be seeking your advice/translation when I get some ideas, Mrs. K...if you don't mind.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't mind at all


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

The first pedigree is solid German working lines, the second is half Czech border patrol lines (sire) and German working lines. Derrik v Haus Iris, behind Rommels Czech sire, is DDR lines.


Cassie's mom is solid Czech lnes at least in the 3 gen ped. Cassie's sire is mostly Czech working lines although behind his sire side, you will see a dog named Bero who is a DDR dog and on the dam's side you will see a female out of the Czech Gentu lines. Gentu is a Czech line that generally goes back to German show dogs.

Overall you've got recipes for good working dogs there, at least from looking at pedigrees alone.


----------

